# Forum Hosts and Moderators - can you help?



## everydayupsanddowns

Alongside all our lovely members, we are so lucky to have an amazing team of volunteer Hosts and Moderators on the forum who help keep things running smoothly.

Diabetes UK are interested in growing the team, and can offer training and support to anyone who would like to volunteer to support the forum in this way.

Hosts help by providing a warm welcome to newcomers, and keeping an eye on threads and topics which may need attention; while moderators keep things running smoothly, look out for any unsuitable posts (eg spam), and seek to maintain the friendly, inclusive and welcoming atmosphere we all value so highly.

If you’d like more information about the roles and what is involved, you can check out these previous role descriptions:









						Online Community Host
					

Forum Hosts welcome new members to our online support forum and use their own experiences of diabetes to offer helpful responses, making a difference to a large network of people living with diabetes.



					volunteer.diabetes.org.uk
				












						Online Community Moderator
					

Our Forum Moderators help us to maintain a helpful and inclusive community online, by contributing practical advice and support, responding to issue reports and by being a positive member of the community.



					volunteer.diabetes.org.uk
				




If you are interested, or would like to know more - in the first instance please send a Private Message to @Josh DUK or to me @everydayupsanddowns , and we can send details of how to register your interest and apply.

Thanks so much!


----------

